# Music share program



## comp_rookie (May 28, 2005)

Hi there...
Am wondering what the best music share program out right now is??


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 15, 2005)

try limewire, kazaa, sharebear, emule. They are all the really mainstream ones.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jun 15, 2005)

but they are all full of spyware!
try soulseek, its good


----------



## s_m_w_d (Jun 15, 2005)

i use ares works good for me!


----------



## Hello (Jun 15, 2005)

Limewire Pro.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 15, 2005)

i see this thread coming to a premature close


----------



## sidthereal (Jun 16, 2005)

i use kazaa lite, no adaware in it, or so i believe.
ive heard good things about ares lite, what r others opinion about it?


----------



## shaidi (Jun 16, 2005)

Try Ares. Has no adware attached and it pretty cool to use.

www.aresgalaxy.org


----------



## R3D (Jun 19, 2005)

Azureus via Bit Torrent, it rules all!


----------



## iLL-Faded (Jun 19, 2005)

Mirc owns all


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2005)

LimeWire is the best that i've tried, no spyware or popups!


----------



## jcnoernberg (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah i was gonna say mirc or ftp (try oth.net)... no question.  the secret is... its not a simple click and go interface... not that it's hard, but it takes some patience and brains... that keeps the idiots out, the collections clean and the whole operation "under the radar" not to mention there's no "middle" man to get ya... 
it was more enjoyable to work a little bit to find that certain file rather than to just click download...


----------



## 691175002 (Jun 20, 2005)

sidthereal said:
			
		

> i use kazaa lite, no adaware in it, or so i believe.
> ive heard good things about ares lite, what r others opinion about it?


Kazza is so full of adware its not even funny.


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 23, 2005)

I have limewire.  I have never gotten any pop-ups, spyware, anything.


----------



## Ba_Ba (Jun 23, 2005)

I use Bit-torrent...


----------



## jjsevdt (Jun 23, 2005)

Please refer to the rules:

"1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited."


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 24, 2005)

actually it's not the pro but you can download the free version which is just as good.  It's what I have.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 24, 2005)

i have not try limewire but i used to soulseek and winmx but i now only get whatevers on the newsgoups.

i might try limewires since newsgroups very unpredictable and not alot of mp3s all the time.


----------



## jbrown456 (Jun 24, 2005)

jjsevdt said:
			
		

> Please refer to the rules:
> 
> "1. Posting/discussion about software cracks, serial no's, and illegal downloading and duplication of software is prohibited."


When did we say we were gonna download stuff with these programs


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 24, 2005)

jbrown456 said:
			
		

> When did we say we were gonna download stuff with these programs


in the title, "music share program". not P2P program


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 24, 2005)

i use limewire pro and shareaza...shareaza is pretty good if your running sp2 , but if not go with limewire pro( and not limewire free) limewire free doesnt have as many connections as pro..... if you are runin sp2 u can try the sp2 patch , but i found that it doesnt work that great ( it helps but not that much)  and theres a trick to gettin limewire pro pm me and ill tell ya


----------



## Geoff (Jun 25, 2005)

691175002 said:
			
		

> Kazza is so full of adware its not even funny.



Kazaa is full of spyware, but Kazaa Lite has no spyware/adware.


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 28, 2005)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Kazaa Lite has no spyware/adware.


where do you get kazaa lite from, i just looked all over there site and i couldnt find it...can you link me?


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 28, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> in the title, "music share program". not P2P program


Who say's, its illegal music? Maybe its a sharware music, That lets say i did, and put up there for everyone to get.


----------



## KKW (Jun 28, 2005)

morpheus works good


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 29, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> in the title, "music share program". not P2P program


If you already own the music file that you are downloading ( like on a cd ) then I think it's legal


> morpheus works good


i really dislike morpheus, it has to many ads and it uses too much CPU power... i prefer limewire PRO and Shareaza ( which is free and has no spyware and no ads) but shareaza is wayy slower than Lime Pro


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 29, 2005)

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> If you already own the music file that you are downloading ( like on a cd ) then I think it's legal


but if you had the cd, why would you want to download the file too?

p.s. bit torrent, warez and limewire


----------



## Ba_Ba (Jun 29, 2005)

jcnoernberg said:
			
		

> yeah i was gonna say mirc or ftp (try oth.net)... no question.  the secret is... its not a simple click and go interface... not that it's hard, but it takes some patience and brains... that keeps the idiots out, the collections clean and the whole operation "under the radar" not to mention there's no "middle" man to get ya...
> it was more enjoyable to work a little bit to find that certain file rather than to just click download...




can you give more details on this?  I didnt know that mirc or ftp were p2p programs....thanks a lot...


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

limwire pro is the bomb.


----------



## Bunchofstuff (Jun 29, 2005)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> limwire pro is the bomb.


thats what ive been trying to tell these people...lol


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

at first i was like wtf wont it connect to the damn server, then i look at my norton firewall and the stupid idiot's blocking all ports to the mofo app.


----------

